# Habib University - City Campus, Karachi (Ahed Associates)



## Ovais (Apr 30, 2009)

*Habib University*

*Project:* Habib University - City Campus, Karachi - Pakistan
*Scope of Work:* Master Layout Planning, Architecture, Interior Design, Landscape & MEP Services
*Location*: Karachi - Pakistan
*Site Area:* 6.79 Acres (295,800 Sqft.)
*Allowable Area*: 100% (295,800 Sqft.)
*Ground Footprint Area*: 100,000 Sqft. (34%)
*Proposed Gross Built Up Area*: 350,000 Sqft.
*Parking*: 350 Vehicles (2 Levels)
*Allowable Building Height*: 11 to 65 Ft. (subject to CAA restrictions)
*Proposed Building Height*: 11 to 65 Ft.
*Building Levels*: 6 Levels
*Project Construction Start:* 2010
*Project Completion:* 2013
*Project Building Occupancy:* 900 Persons
*Architects*: Ahed Associates

*Project Team:* 
*Managing Architect:* Ejaz Ahed
*Project Architect:* Saifullah Sami
*Visualizer*:Syed Muhammad Ovais, Aleem Khan, Sadiq Ali & Umair Siddiqui
*Draftsman:* Zeeshan Ahmed, Faraz Khan, Atif Ali & Shahmeer Khan


----------



## Rkhan (Jun 22, 2005)

I think this is a very interesting project to follow. It's progressing well. 

If Any one residing in this area could get updates, that would be great.


----------



## Rkhan (Jun 22, 2005)

--


----------



## Rkhan (Jun 22, 2005)

--


----------



## Rkhan (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## Rkhan (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's a video of the progress at site.


----------



## Rkhan (Jun 22, 2005)

Construction update as of Jan 2013

http://vimeo.com/58087035


----------



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice threads.


----------

